# AE86 or S13



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

which do you think would be better for hardcore drifting and daily driving..AE86 or the S13??

dont get me wrong i love the silvia but im jus keeping my options open..


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the s13. the 86 needs more work to have anypower. plus the s13 has more creature comforts


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

tnx. ive been wanting one for along time, im jus wonderin.

i realize that thi9s is a nissan forums and the answers r gonna b more for the s13 but just need opinions.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd take a AE86 anyday over a S13, cuz no many people have them


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

EXACTLY!!! thats hell of what i was thinking. and u cant go wrong with the panda style AE....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

seems we have a case of initial *D *


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea good thing theres no cure!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Ae86 is lighter and more down low torque and power but dies top end. Silvias are everywhere these days


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the AE86 is also 50/50 weight distruibtion, all u need is an engine swap and u got a machine to kill


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea i hate that the s13's r hella out there, cuz they r sexy beasts!

not saying that a fukkin initial d style AE isnt sexy but its all about opinion....i dont know what im gonna do. i mite jus get both...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've never seen an S13 yet, only 240sx's and One-vias


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

They are both good honest cars with decent handling. I think you need to concentrate on finding ones that are still in one piece instead... One is a +10yr old car and the other is an +16yr old car.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *i've never seen an S13 yet, only 240sx's and One-vias  *


Different country


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Joel said:


> *Different country  *



God Bless America  

"Sweat Land of Liberty of thee i sing" *salute!*


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

remember that you don't NEED tons of power to drift. what you need is good suspension. 

and drift, the AEs may have 50/50 weight distribution, but if you swap in a different engine, it's going to change that weight distribution. (i'm assuming you're thinking about swapping in a bigger/stronger engine). because that 50/50 is with the stock engine, the tiny 4AGE.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i was talking bout the 4AGLEU swap the nice 20 valve  
i would like one in my 240 but nah


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea id like the 20v but, in a 240 it mite be, uh..a little wierd but kool, ne wayz i think i would just turbo the 4age and set the boost down low, like 5-8 psi and get sum tein or jic suspension stuff. i hella like tein but i only found front coilovers for 2100 and rear for (i think) 1700 on their website.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *i'd take a AE86 anyday over a S13, cuz no many people have them *


Not many people have a turbo Ford Pinto either, Just for sure looks the S13 ownz.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

but no one wants a ford pinto... DO YOU?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Yes, then I can have two turbo cars.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ur avatar is grossin me out


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's fat bastard. he lost a bunch of weight on the subway diet like jared. now he has a lot of excessive loose skin. it's like a vagina in his neck


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he doesn't look skinny to me


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

either a 4AGZE from an AE 101 or 111 would work, or if you could find one of the super rare 4AGZEs for the 86, swap that. the USDM 4AGE in the 86 only has like 120hp. not much at all. and the engines are supposedly not that good for tuning, made so that they are pretty much untunable. but you can do swaps and hybrid stuff. i've seen one with a honda s2000 motor swp.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i've seen a 20B stuffed inside a Levin. i've seen tons of swaps for the Levins/Truenos. 

only reason i mentioned the swap issue was because if you swap a bigger engine, it's not going to give you that 50/50 ratio anymore.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

esyip said:


> *i've seen a 20B stuffed inside a Levin. i've seen tons of swaps for the Levins/Truenos.
> 
> only reason i mentioned the swap issue was because if you swap a bigger engine, it's not going to give you that 50/50 ratio anymore.  *


For some engine swaps, you might have to compensate with moving the battery to the rear and other lightening measures, but I don't think it would be too bad. IIRC when somebody swapped in a RB25DET in an S13, with some relocation and lightening, he ended up with a 52/48 weight balance, which is pretty close to stock, and the RB is far heavier than the SR (but about the same as a KA)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *For some engine swaps, you might have to compensate with moving the battery to the rear and other lightening measures, but I don't think it would be too bad. IIRC when somebody swapped in a RB25DET in an S13, with some relocation and lightening, he ended up with a 52/48 weight balance, which is pretty close to stock, and the RB is far heavier than the SR (but about the same as a KA) *



i guess ur talking about, Night's care and his fuzzy numbers, that don't add up right... and his before vehicle weighs more then his after one...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I've read somewhere, and I could be wrong on it, that the rb25det weighs about the same as the ka, so since our cars are 240sxs and not 180sxs or silvias, the weight balance should end up being pretty close to stock.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *For some engine swaps, you might have to compensate with moving the battery to the rear and other lightening measures, but I don't think it would be too bad. IIRC when somebody swapped in a RB25DET in an S13, with some relocation and lightening, he ended up with a 52/48 weight balance, which is pretty close to stock, and the RB is far heavier than the SR (but about the same as a KA) *


R33 Rb25's already have the battery in the rear


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I was talking about a 240 with a swap


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah, thats what im getting at. If you get a r33 halfcut you get all the gear to make a rear battery relocation easy - including the front jump-start terminals and the front wiring loom


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

I get a ae86 but there so hard to find theres a guy by were i work that has 1 there pretty sweet and bad ass drifting machine Im going to see If I can get 1 , I wanna make mine like a replica of initial D Hachiroku (JDM corolla)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow, his post actaully made sense for once


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

lol....i think he means panda style.....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you mean stock?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea, initial d wanna be's


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

hey .. Im an initial d wanna be .. but i dont want a hachi roku.. ill take Mayoko( Mako) "Silia 80" Sileighty *grin* or Ryosukes FC actually im trying to buold ( looks wise) Mayoko's sil80 The accelerate Blue ( in japanese) The Impact Blue ( in english)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ok.....


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

riiiiiiight


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

hmm noone here caught second stage i guess... anywho i already ordered my silvia front end w0ot! getting it unpainted with the dual halogens and the grill that says "silvia' anyone know where i can get the S15 lightning bolt? next will be a apexi n1 exhaust with downpipe need to fix the front end first since the bumper and fenders are fucked up.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've seen all the stages


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

sweet man, whered u get ur front end? how much did it cost?

u can get s15 emblems from jspec.com but if i were u id get the silvia k's emblems instead...but good luck bro!


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

instead of watching cartoons, i spend my time on the road, but thats just me.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

intrepid said:


> *instead of watching cartoons, i spend my time on the road, but thats just me. *


hahah thats harsh dude


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)

cartoons rule

especially adult swim on comedy central


----------

